# Russian, Polish: Come what may



## argentine

Hey!

I was wondering how you would translate the phrase "Come What May" (Pase lo que Pase, in Spanish), that famous lyric popularised by Moulin Rouge, into both Russian and Polish. 

Many thanks,

Dan.

P.s. I realise I left the Languages out of the title...Sorry! This was silly but I don't know how to change it =S


----------



## Duya

Here's a complete Russian translation of the lyrics: 

xxx

My Russian is not good enough to judge its quality, so I'll leave that to native speakers.


----------



## Maroseika

Duya said:


> Here's a complete Russian translation of the lyrics:
> xxx
> 
> My Russian is not good enough to judge its quality, so I'll leave that to native speakers.


Translation looks awfully looking rather like word for word translation, but anyway the title phrase is translated quite correct - Будь что будет!


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

I think the idea of "come what may" or "pase lo que pase" is expressed by the Polish "badz co badz"--sorry I can't make the diacritical marks such as ogonek under the a on my keyboard.


----------



## Thomas1

I am adding the diacritical marks:





zpoludnia swiata said:


> I think the idea of "come what may" or "pase lo que pase" is expressed by the Polish "bądź co bądź"--sorry I can't make the diacritical marks such as ogonek under the a on my keyboard.


and offering my translations:
jakkolwiek by (nie) było
cokolwiek by się (nie) działo

Tom


----------



## argentine

Thanks guys! =D Much appreciated.


----------



## argentine

Thomas1 said:


> I am adding the diacritical marks:
> and offering my translations:
> jakkolwiek by (nie) było
> cokolwiek by się (nie) działo
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom. I take it that the use of 'nie' is optional in these phrases?


----------



## dn88

I would translate it as "niech się dzieje, co chce" or "niech będzie, co ma być" or "co ma być, to będzie".


----------



## Thomas1

argentine said:


> Thanks Tom. I take it that the use of 'nie' is optional in these phrases?


Yes, it is optional, and I would guess it is a matter of personal preference whether to use it or not. I would use it. 



dn88 said:


> I would translate it as "niech się dzieje, co chce" or "niech będzie, co ma być" or "co ma być, to będzie".


 
Dn88, could you please give an example sentence where _come what may_ would mean your suggested translations?

I have looked it up in a dictionary and from the context the implications are a bit different to me:

*come what may*​whatever happens. _I shall be there tonight come what may._ _It's always good to know that, come what may, your job is safe._​See also: come, may​_Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms_ © Cambridge University Press 1998​*come what may*​whatever happens. _The peace-keeping force will be sent home in six months, come what may._ Usage notes: the same meaning can be also expressed by _at (the very) least_, _either way_, _in any case_, and _in any event_​
See also: come, may​http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/Come+What+May​Thanks,
Tom

EDIT: come to think of it we could say in Polish:
_Niech się dzieje co chce, będę tam dziś w nocy._
Context is everything.  I guess I got the answer to my question.


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Dn88, could you please give an example sentence where _come what may_ would mean your suggested translations?




I'm going to improvise a bit now:
_
I really don't think I can manage to do it... But... Come what may, we will see..._

I think that any of my three translations is suitable for the sentence above.


----------



## argentine

Once again, thank you to everyone. I use 'come what may' in the sense of 'whatever happens, we will stay together' (the way it is used in the Moulin Rouge film) I have only just begun studying Polish and Russian (Polish as a hobby after enjoying Poland and Russian in preparation for University) so this means my knowledge is very limited. If you could advise me which would be the most appropiate phrase to choose in this context, I would be most grateful.

I appreciate everybody's contributions and help so far =]

Dan


----------



## Thomas1

My preferences:
_Niech się dzieje co chce, ale (my) zawsze będziemy razem._
_Cokolwiek by się nie działo, zawsze będziemy razem._
The order is not indicative of which one is "better".

Tom


----------

